# teaching writing



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

Just wanted to share this info. My high school and middle school kids were having alot of trouble writing. After searching online I found Time4writing.com , it is an online school for teaching writing. Very cool and my kids are enjoying it so far. Kind of expensive but worth it if it helps their scores.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I haven't looked at Time4Writing, but I've used Time4Learning and have loved it!


----------

